# Bonding wire size



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

Maybe 2/0. What's the set up and where are the bonding bushings located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

3 inch bonding bushings equipment bonding mdp and main disconnect

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

It's for the 12" nipples

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

VERY strange that you'd be installing bonding bushings_afte_r a disconnect -- which I have to presume is fused.

Use table 250.122 -- of course.

Remember that the total ampacity must be bonded. (600 amps = #1 copper in EACH pipe)

It's overkill in such a short run -- but Code mandatory.

But you knew that.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes required even with non concentric knock outs. We do everything thing over kill in Chicago. Normally I go number 4. Can't get much bigger on the lugs. Just looking if someone had the real size.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes fused

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

#1 copper or #2/0 aluminum. Just for reference see 250.102(D).

Pete


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Pete

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

And telsa thanks

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

So you guys size your bond for each pipe according to the size of the service? Not with the largest current carrying conductor in the raceway?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

If it's the line side of the service you need to go with the total equivalent size of the parallel 350mcm. Off my head I think it's 2/0.


----------

